# FULL BODIES



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

What are the best total package full bodies on the market today? I am talking realism, durability, price and the rest of the bit.


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

GHG Hands down


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

search some of the old threads your question is on here about 50 times. you will find out it is all opinion all fullbodies kill geese.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I think you should go with the hardcore decoys from Rogers they are detailed, durable, and the paint doesn't scratch off. The only bad thing is they are a little small and light in color. 
Another decoy is the prograde or ffd from ghg I don't own any but I hear they are pretty good.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Only one decoy brand looks just right...

...go with Carry-Lite.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

You bring up a good question. I just bought my first Full Bodies and have not hunted over them yet but have been monitoring these forms for some time now. On ething I noticed is that there are a lot of guys that always seem to be trading in old decoys for new ones. Given what I have read the definition for an old decoy would be one that is only a couple of seasons old. This would seem to indicate either that the decoys are being used really hard or many guys just can't find a decoy they are satisfied with. While a realistic decoy is likely to get more game I have to wonder if decoys are not a bit like fishing lures, often designed more to catch the hunter than his game.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

dakotashooter2 said:


> You bring up a good question. I just bought my first Full Bodies and have not hunted over them yet but have been monitoring these forms for some time now. On ething I noticed is that there are a lot of guys that always seem to be trading in old decoys for new ones. Given what I have read the definition for an old decoy would be one that is only a couple of seasons old. This would seem to indicate either that the decoys are being used really hard or many guys just can't find a decoy they are satisfied with. While a realistic decoy is likely to get more game I have to wonder if decoys are not a bit like fishing lures, often designed more to catch the hunter than his game.


I think alot of this has to do with guys buying new, or maybe close to new then using a year, and selling so they can get newer decoys. If you use them a year and sell them you don't loose much. If you use them for a couple years, or longer you won't get much for them.

But yes, some like to upgrade to new brands. I sold all of my Avery's for Dakotas.


----------



## charleneleclair (Jan 26, 2009)

I am responding begining with the almighty $$. I have several different brands starting Flambeau a few dozen, then to Big foots,6 Doz & onto ghg ffd elite's fully-flocked,15 Doz which consist of 7 doz feeder motion,7 doz
sentry,s 1 doz looker series. Durability Big Foots no question,realizm ffd elite's. Myself I will probaly sell the ghg ffd elites and go with the Dave Smith decoy's I beleive it is the best of both worlds, only exception 9 Frank's per doz.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

FFD Lessers


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> dakotashooter2 said:
> 
> 
> > You bring up a good question. I just bought my first Full Bodies and have not hunted over them yet but have been monitoring these forms for some time now. On ething I noticed is that there are a lot of guys that always seem to be trading in old decoys for new ones. Given what I have read the definition for an old decoy would be one that is only a couple of seasons old. This would seem to indicate either that the decoys are being used really hard or many guys just can't find a decoy they are satisfied with. While a realistic decoy is likely to get more game I have to wonder if decoys are not a bit like fishing lures, often designed more to catch the hunter than his game.
> ...


I thinks it mostly because those waterfowler guys are just a bunch of fickle SOB's. :lol:


----------



## charleneleclair (Jan 26, 2009)

In addition to decoys ,brands, styles,& designs. Location, decoy placement & Calling abilities are essential for bag limits. Example do not
set one caller in 10 doz decoys instead 2-3 doz per caller. We normally
hunt 3 or 4 callers in 10-15 doz in mid season. In early & late season fewer decoys are better in our experince. Although don't forget concealment !!!!.


----------



## waterfowl kid (Nov 7, 2007)

so do you guys think that full bodies are needed to kill geese this day in age?


----------



## charleneleclair (Jan 26, 2009)

waterfowl kid said:


> so do you guys think that full bodies are needed to kill geese this day in age?


 No, not at all. Many geese are harvested yearly with shell's & wind socks. Tipicaly the benifit of full bodies is bringing alot closer in range or setting with the decoy's.
Both styles have there place, example wet field conditions, strong winds
shells on the ground will stay better, you will not have half of your
spread falling over, only an occasional shell flip over. Alot of hunters including myself,have harvested many geese over shell decoys. 
Thank's


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think where the FBs shine is on bluebird days. You know..bright sun, no wind, warm temps. On those type of days geese can see and hear the best and the more realistic your spread the better your chances. When weather conditions are terrible just about anything will work. My first trip this year I used 2 doz shells and forgot to bring my stakes. Geese would hardly look at them. The next day had them on stakes I nearly the same spot and drew some birds. Made some new longer stakes for the next trip and seemed to draw more birds yet. My conclusion was that getting them off the ground made them more visible and realistic.
I did invest in some FBs after season and spent today flocking the heads of my shells and will probably do my 2 doz windsocks next. The realism isn't always needed but it never hurts.


----------



## charleneleclair (Jan 26, 2009)

I have to agree blue bird days full bodies make a differnce as I said,you bring the birds in better and closer. I replied to the question"Do you have to have full bodies to kill geese in this day and age ?" NO


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Bigfoot is the way to go. It is the most durable and realible. They look good and they are as expensive as some of the other decoys.


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

If you go to www.dakotadecoy.com you could see the dakota decoys i think they are really good probably the best but the price is really gonna hurt.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

dakotas arent as bad as it gets on price


----------



## mcudwort (Jun 25, 2007)

mix some Avery's and Dakota's and believe me you will be happy!


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

i think Big Foot dekoys are some of the best more money but look good and are very derable.


----------



## strait honker (Feb 9, 2009)

BIGFOOTS FOR SURE. I hated my GHG i took them out of the box and they were scratched and i bought three dozen. Didnt even take them out of the shed after early season. BIGFOOTS


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Flambeau "The Judge"


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I've hunted or owned every fullbody goose decoy made except Drop Zones. My club own mostly big foots, a few higdons, dakotas and GHG's. They all have some advantages and disadvantages.

Foots are great, I actually think the new foots look great. Those bulls are a nice looking decoy. Some guys think the lack of motion is a negative, personally I don't care. I think the GHG motion system is not realistic. When geese feed they feed moving forward not side-to-side. Personally, I think "motion" is a marketing ploy.

A great decoy is the GHG pro series. They are tough actually, look good and they have several different positions.

Personally, I think what decoys you hunt over is the last thing to worry about. What's more important is: concealment, calling, flagging, decoy placement, and then good decoys. I would much rather have a good field over good decoys.


----------

